# Majek 18' RFL deck replacement



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

So for starters, I bought a 1992 Majek RFl from a co workers neighbor in Decatur. the boat seemed to be in decent shape, the motor was running rough, the stickers were faded, and some of the plastic inside the boat was trashed.

here is what i started with after i cleaned it up some.



after buying the boat, for $2400, I put about $1000 dollars into it. i rebuilt all the carbs, put all new electronics on the motor, replaced all fuel lines, added some new gauges, put new tires on the trailer. I fished the boat freshwater for the end of the summer. My job transferred me to Corpus. after we got settled in Corpus, i fished alittle before it got cold. i noticed the floor of the boat was warped when i bought it, but i never really thought anything about it. one day i decided to find out why the floor was warped and that is where the story begins.



i pulled the deck lids, console, lean post, fuel tank, and cooler rack. there were no soft spots in any of the floor, but i knew there had to be something wrong.



i found some wood rot on the compartments infront of the transom. i cut those out with no intention on replacing them. leaving those compartments out gave me more deck space.



here is a photo of the compartments gone. 


after cutting out the deck, i found some water around the foam. from what i discovered. the deck was bowed up and wavy from the foam pushing against the bottom of the wood. the nails holding the deck down had rusted away. i think the foam was swelling due to the heat of this boat setting in the sun its whole life.



i re-decked it with marine grade 1/2" plywood. i laid resin on the bottom of the wood, put it all down, and screwed it to the stringers. after laying the wood down, i began to fiberglass. i did a layer of fiberglass mat, then placed a layer of fiberglass woven material on top. i glassed up to the gunwhale on both sides, so there wouldnt be any noticeable fiberglass lines.





i cut out drains in the back, and fiberglassed over the side deck drains.

also, i built a removable bait well with the extra wood. it should be about 15 gallons.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

after all the glass was dry, i sanded and filled in any imperfections with some glass putty i made. i made the glass putty with milled glass material and resin.





i went with dark gray, and black webbing. i tested the webbing on the livewell before i did the deck. 


also, i forgot to mention. i fiberglassed the console down to the deck before i did my gelcoat. 




i went with a black gelcoat for the hull and console. 







i rolled the bottom gelcoat on with a roller, i figured it would lay a thick coat fast.



so that is where i currently set. I sprayed the black gelcoat with a 1.5mm hvlp paint gun, thinned with mek. the coat did not go on as thick as i wanted, so i ordered a new paint gun with a 2.5mm tip, and some more black gelcoat.

currently, i am going to be looking into getting a new hydraulic jack plate, mine is missing some components. its an older cmc power lift. i have decided to keep the 1990 johnson 120 motor for now, it has great compression and runs fine. i have looked into doing some carb and intake swaps from a 140 johnson. it all fits and should give me alittle more power.

after everything i have done so far, i am about $5500 into it, including the initial cost of the boat.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Lookin good so far... Gonna be a sweet ride when yer done !! Congrats !!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Looking great. That's a LOT of work.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Just curious, did you use waxed gel or pva?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So this is where you've been spending your time! Man, all this time I thought I had a solid hand working for me, and you're in the boat repair business...

for shame.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

kyle it took me like 10 minutes to post this! not even on co. time. 

OC, i used waxed gelcoat.


----------



## theneedmachine (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking good! Going to be nice when you get it all put back together


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

It's always a plus when u can do the labor yourself!! Jack of all trades saved u lots of money there! Lookin good! !


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks good !


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks guys! I am in need of a decent used trailer if anyone has one. mine is pretty rough, i was thinking about re-galvanizing it, but a nice used alum. trailer would be better


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

That is looking great! You and I are almost at the same point in our projects. I sprayed mine with a 2.5mm tip and it came out thick enough, but not quite as thick as I wanted. Since it was not as thick as I wanted I ended up spraying 7 coats to get it to the recommended thickness. 
I plan on doing the last of my gelcoat work this weekend when it warms up. Then starting the whole sanding process.
I see you sprayed in your garage. I cant even mix my gelcoat in my garage without it stinking up the house. How did you get away with that???
Keep it up.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks real good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

You spayed and rolled the hull with it sitting down low on dollies with only a shop crane to lift???
Double tough!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

my entire house stunk, and will start stinking again when i get my new paint gun. my wife is not to happy with the way the house smells, but like i told her, our house has smelled like baby diapers for the past year, whats a few weeks of fiberglass smell going to hurt!

Captnickm, 
what project are you working on? and how thick are you wanting to get the outside gelcoat? the deck of mine came out to the recommended 20mils. it took a gallon and a half to do the inside. i have already used a gallon and a half on the outside and bottom, i have almost a gallon left, and i might buy a quart of the duratec high gloss clear to add so i can make sure i have enough to finish up the rest.

OC, 

yes it was very tough spending that much time on the ground, i had to lift the back first, to roll the bottom, i let it dry. then i put the back on dollies, lifted up the front as high as i could, then started rolling. i didnt want to get underneath it to roll the tunnel, so it is still white. nobody will notice that. spraying the sides, i just set on the concrete and sprayed along. when i put the second coat i am going to build one foot saw horses to get it off the ground alittle bit.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

carolinaskipper said:


> my entire house stunk, and will start stinking again when i get my new paint gun. my wife is not to happy with the way the house smells, but like i told her, our house has smelled like baby diapers for the past year, whats a few weeks of fiberglass smell going to hurt!
> 
> Captnickm,
> what project are you working on? and how thick are you wanting to get the outside gelcoat? the deck of mine came out to the recommended 20mils. it took a gallon and a half to do the inside. i have already used a gallon and a half on the outside and bottom, i have almost a gallon left, and i might buy a quart of the duratec high gloss clear to add so i can make sure i have enough to finish up the rest.
> ...


I'm going to expect a high gloss finish on this thing before we go fishing. and beer holders.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

carolinaskipper said:


> my entire house stunk, and will start stinking again when i get my new paint gun. my wife is not to happy with the way the house smells, but like i told her, our house has smelled like baby diapers for the past year, whats a few weeks of fiberglass smell going to hurt!
> 
> Captnickm,
> what project are you working on? and how thick are you wanting to get the outside gelcoat? the deck of mine came out to the recommended 20mils. it took a gallon and a half to do the inside. i have already used a gallon and a half on the outside and bottom, i have almost a gallon left, and i might buy a quart of the duratec high gloss clear to add so i can make sure i have enough to finish up.


This my project.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1328889


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

here is the boat after i made some sawhorses to get it off the ground. I started westanding the boat, im going with 220 first to get the roughness off, then ill sand with 400 before i shoot a thick coat of gel on the boat.

Kyle, there should be a high gloss finish, but definitely the boat will have beer holders!

Captnickm, that boat looks great!


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

carolinaskipper said:


> here is the boat after i made some sawhorses to get it off the ground. I started westanding the boat, im going with 220 first to get the roughness off, then ill sand with 400 before i shoot a thick coat of gel on the boat.
> 
> Kyle, there should be a high gloss finish, but definitely the boat will have beer holders!
> 
> Captnickm, that boat looks great!


Those sawhorses are going to make a huge difference. 
....and just for those following this post that may be considering re-gelcoating their boat project, when you say "shoot a thick coat of gelcoat" you mean to apply the gelcoat in multiple laminating applications not more than 10 mils each not to exceed 30 mils total thickness assuming you will sand down the top 10 mils to achieve your finished results.

A high gloss black gelcoat is going to look really sharp on that boat!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

right on OC. 

I am at 10 mils or so judging by my test spray. So I will spray a few coats, then sand and buff, hopefully achieving my finish thickness. 

I am using waxed gelcoat, from what all I have read, and from the people i have visited with at some fiberglass supply stores, I can spray the waxed gelcoat in multiple layers while it is still wet. I will have to spray fast before it sets up. if it sets up and i am not as thick as i want, i will have to sand the wax down and spray again. 

with it not being to hot outside and me being inside the garage, I shouldn't have no problem spraying multiple wet layers before it sets up. once it sets up, all the wax will rise to the top of the gelcoat.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

carolinaskipper said:


> right on OC.
> 
> I am at 10 mils or so judging by my test spray. So I will spray a few coats, then sand and buff, hopefully achieving my finish thickness.
> 
> ...


That is a huge mistake, I highly suggest you use laminating gelcoat(no wax) until your final application then use waxed gelcoat.

PM sent


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Offshore Cowboy. Very knowledgeable man. I am going to re-evaluate my process on spraying waxed gelcoat. 

I called Kevin Shaw at Fibertex and I will be going to get a gallon of laminating gelcoat to apply to the boat, then finish it off with a coat of waxed gelcoat. 

thanks again OC, i would have had some major issues doing waxed all the way.

some people have asked for a list of what all i have bought and roughly the cost of materials



1/2" marine grade plywood- 4 sheets- Zarskys lumber in corpus christi, cost $50.00 per sheet. 
2.5 mm HVPL gravity paint gun- ebay- $28.99
fiberglass cloth plain weave 6.48oz 59"wide 30' long- ebay- 34.98
fiberglass mat- 5' wide 100' long- family discount- no costs!
4 gallons of fiberglass resin- promarine in florida- $41.00 each
2 gallons of fibeglass resin- walmart- $39.00 each
4 gallons of waxed gelcoat- promarine in florida- $85.00 each
1 gallon laminating gelcoat- fibertex in corpus- $95.00
a pound of milled fiberglass- fibertex- $12.00
2 gallons of acetone- home depot- $16.00 each
1 pint of webbing additive- fibertex- $8.00

there might be a few things left off, i will add as i continue. 

thanks!


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Offshore Cowboy said:


> That is a huge mistake, I highly suggest you use laminating gelcoat(no wax) until your final application then use waxed gelcoat.
> 
> PM sent


Glad you said it...I just cringed when I red multiple "finish" layers.

Agreeing with Offshore Cowboy, using laminate gel coat & layer until your desired thickness, will create both a mechanical and chemical bond.


----------



## Shallow80 (Mar 18, 2006)

if you are going to roll gel on use the roll and tip method they call it. roll it out with short nap roller and use a foam brush to knock the tips down. saves tons of time sanding and you will not waste all that expensive gelcoat. you don't have to be 30 mils for a color change. that is specs used for new boat construction. you have plenty of gel under your new color. if you build that gel up too thick it will crack when the boat is trying to flex. you can also wipe your area with acetone before you start sanding and it will powder up nice and fast and not plug your paper up. looks real good!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1348794


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

how long have you been at this project?


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

I cut the floor our in december. So I've been working on it two months on and off.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

so update from this weekend,

i wet sanded the first coat of gelcoat until it was all smooth and dull. I ended up sanding with 220 first, then went with 340 grit. i wiped the boat down with acetone, to make sure all the wax and oils were off the surface. I sprayed the boat with my new 2.5 mm paint gun. the larger nozzle made 100% difference while spraying the gel. the 1.5 mm nozzle was alot more difficult to spray vs the 2.5mm. when using the 2.5mm, i did not have to thin the gel down at all. i mixed in the hardner and sprayed.

i sprayed two full coats of laminating gelcoat, which was one full gallon. i sprayed the sides, front, and console. After spraying with laminating gelcoat, i cleaned my gun real well and started spraying the waxed gelcoat. again, i did not have to add any thinner at all. i sprayed a thick coat of wax to make sure everything was covered.

i taped up my coast guard tag on my console, and used it to see about how thick my gel coat was when i was finished. it wasnt right at 30 mils, but pretty close. the gun sprayed the gel smooth enough that i shouldnt be taking off to much while wetsanding it smooth.

also, i threw the boat back on my old trailer. my furniture dollies that were under the boat finally broke, our cobblestone driveway was rough on them.

so now, once the cold front is gone, i will wetsand and polish the boat, then start putting it back together.





here are photos of the drainholes i added to the back. they seem alittle small, i might drill them and put larger drains in it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

So do I get the boat after your wife kills you for getting black gel coat in the driveway?


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried to pressure wash the black gelcoat off the driveway and out of the garage.... it is not coming up. I bet she will let me finish the boat before she kills me. But ya kyle, you can have it when I'm gone!


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Carolina,
Looks sweet! You may find water stands in the back. You should try to get the drain opening as flush to the deck as possible. Maybe go to a larger thru hull and grind one side of the flange down, so the opening is flush with the deck. I have enjoyed following this thread, keep the pics coming!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

Hou-Chap, 
I bought bigger drain holes for the deck. I found some 1-1/2" thru holes for a few dollars on ebay. they should be here this week and I will install them.

first off, I took off the boards and PVC pipe on the side of the trailer, so I can sand everything. 




I wetsanded the boat all weekend. I started sanding all the orange peel with 400 grit sandpaper. After I got most of the orange peel off, I sanded everything with 600, 1000, 1500, and finished it all off with 2000 grit. After sanding with 2000 grit, the boat had somewhat of a mirror finish, it was just dull. here is a photo of the 2000 grit surface. 


When I finished sanding, I rolled the boat inside the garage and started polishing. I used an electric buffer with 3m buffing compound. after several trial and errors, I started seeing the mirror finish coming through. after polishing, I can see some of the orange peel that was missed during my sanding process. I do not think I am going to worry about it right now.






I will be going to the Majek Facility this week to pick up decals, scupper valves, and my rubrail. I am waiting on my steering helm and rigging boots, then I will start getting the console put back together after I polish it.

I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking good!

With the benefit of a couple of supervisors inspecting your work...


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

yessir thanks OC. It would have been a nightmare if i didnt follow you advise!


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

CS, that is coming along very nicely - looks awesome!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

with the cold front this week I went and gathered up some parts from the Majek Facility. 
I got decals, rub rail, scuppers, glove box, and a few other little components. Everyone over there was very nice and supportive. 

Also I finished up my bait tank. All i have left to do is glue down the stone and run an air line in it. 



I put the windshield and grab rail on the console, but I still have alittle polishing left before I can start installing the gauges and steering wheel. I have to cut out my glove box hole alittle to make the new box fit. The box I got has two tackle trays inside it. 


My daughter wanted to be in the photo! shes been a bunch of help on the boat.

Hopefully this weekend I can start rigging out the boat completely, I am still waiting on a jack plate, I might have to just pay out and buy a new one. I was hoping I could find a cylinder that would fit my old CMC Powerlift jack plate.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

with the cold weather this weekend, I stayed in the garage and just started rigging out the boat. I screwed down my cooler rack and bolted on my front pad on the console. 


I got in my new drain plugs and installed them and the scuppers. 




After installing my new glove box, I decided to reuse my old one as a dash for my gauges and GPS.




I also installed the rub rail. it was a fairly easy task, except the hard plastic was hard to handle in the garage. i used some clamps to help hold it in place when I was riveting it on.

i glued and screwed down all my compartment lids, Installed my rigging boots, and next i will be installing my controls and all the wiring. hopefully i can get my jack plate going so i can hang the motor on the back. I have been hesitant to bolt the motor because then the boat will not fit in the garage.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Your telling me that rub rail is hard to install! I did mine on a boat lift two years ago. Boat looks great!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I bet doing it on a boat lift was exciting!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't get as much done this weekend as I wanted. I ended up having to deal with a sick baby and didn't get much sleep.

My new jack plate came in from CMC. it is just the normal speed 6" powerlift. I put a new trim motor on, mine was corroded and no longer would work. I had to push 24V to the hardwires of the trim motor to break it loose and get it to go up enough so i could take it out. I shaved down my cavitation plate so it wasnt so long. I completed all the wiring to the engine, added a bubbler for my livewell, and wired the entire dash. all i need to do is finish up my fuel lines and steering. hopefully i can get some time to get the boat running this week and put it back on the trailer. I still have some more polishing to do as well.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking good CS! Almost there..


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

got her in the water!!!!! I have a few issues but they will be fixed pretty easy. one issue is a weld broke on my lean post, so ill have to take it back and get it welded up. another is some carburetor issues with my old Johnson. I have a bowl or two sticking so when I get on plain it will start bogging down pretty bad. I am going to rebuild the mechanical fuel pump and check all lines for leaks also. I also believe my starter might be going out. I will get it all fixed first chance I get.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks great! I think there is a guide down here that runs a 18' rfl looks just like yours!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

dude... just get it over with.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

This one would rock that boat!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

i like the classic look of that 1990 johnson 120. lol..... and momma said i cant buy a new motor so i have to make the old one last a while!


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

The boat looks great and even with all that work, you cant beat the price. Have you thought about painting the engine cowl to match the hull and console?


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks Sharpest, 

i thought about painting the motor, but i already have so much white on the boat i wanted to get it put together to see how i liked it white. i am sure i will either replace it or paint it, but i wanted to get it in the water for some spring fishing! i missed out on all the winter fishing.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Nice job! Your "New" boat looks great!


----------



## Offshore Cowboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations on getting the hull wet!.....The boat looks great, and you have a good balance between the white, grey and black....I personally think that white outboard looks sharp on that boat.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks OC. ill for sure keep the white motor this season. when its running, it runs great. awesome holeshot. around 38-40 top speed with just me and my gear in it on a smooth calm day. and looking at the weight of the other outboards, the 1990 johnson 120 weights just as much.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Great rebuild, bring a old boat back to life!


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't guess the Majek brothers gave you a part number for that rub rail? I need to replace mine on my 21RFL.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

no part number. i called them and told them i needed the rubrail for the boat. when i went to their facility we toured through all their parts and i got to pick and choose what all i needed. they had great customer service. i visited on the phone with Jimmy, met with Johnny at the shop and Stanley helped me out with getting parts and paying for them. i priced the rubrails on the internet and a few other places. the Majek Facility was the cheapest on all the parts that i bought.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

I finally found a pretty good deal on a trailer. its not aluminum but its in better condition than my old trailer. i need to adjust a few bunks and add some to support the nose of the boat. i first thought the tandem axle were going to be alittle much for the 18' boat, but it seems to fit pretty good on the trailer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

Back to working on the boat. pulled the motor off to fix a cosmetic crack in the transom. the new 115 etec will be hung next week. this weekend i will paint and install the new console.


----------



## lose a few (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice work. Impressive!


----------



## DannyR (Mar 18, 2006)

Very amazing work.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

changed out the console and burn bar,finished the transom and hung the jack plate. took it to the shop this morning to get the new 2016 etec 115 hung on it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

not bad for a $2000 redfish line!


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

Boat looks amazing. Let me know when you want to take me fishing! Oh,and I'll even let you buy me a beer! Jk


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

found an old picture from when i bought it. its come along way!


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

[/URL

[URL=http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/garrett_miller1/media/11960214_10100465164738486_508799010888781994_n_zpszi9qrlie.jpg.html]

Here it is with the new Etec on the back! if it would stop raining for a few hours i could finish up the wiring and get it on the water.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Turned out real nice! Hows it fishing for you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 23Dukdogtx! (Jul 21, 2016)

Bringing back this fantastic "rebuild" post.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

he sold it to buy a franchise of PETA in san Francisco


----------

